# Headlights and interior lights shutting off intermittently



## convairliner (Dec 5, 2017)

On my 1999 Altima GXE, the headlights and interior lights will intermittently go off for about 30 seconds at a time. The radio display is not visible at all during this time. The car runs fine otherwise. Headlights do not do this every time I drive with the headlights on.


----------

